# Question about tire pressure



## Thundercracker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, wondering if anyone can help me out. A friend of mine is heading to OBX and is going to take their truck out on the sands of Coralla for the first time. 

When I go out, I drop my air pressure down to 15-18, but my usual running pressure is 32.

My friend has a much heavier truck (2 ton Bowtie w/diesel) and their usual tire pressure is 55 front/80 rear.

Should they go all the way down to 15-18 or is that too low of tire pressure for that truck?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have an extended cab F-350 with a diesel engine and I run 22 in the front and 20 in the rear on the soft Jersey beaches (IBSP and LBI).

The best way to determine your sand pressure is have the truck rigged just as you take it on the beach, park it on level hard ground and measure the height of the lower edge of your rim to the ground. Now deflate the tire to 75% of the street pressure height. That is your sand pressure. 

This is the best way to determine the precise pressure for your vehicle/weight/tire combination; it offers the best flotation without being too low and pushing the sand or being too high and digging in. It also is the best pressure for bead retention. 

Understand that the front and back may be different due to load distribution and any change in weight or distribution should be met with a recalculation.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm assuming he's got the rear up that high for towing, because I have an 03 F250 diesel, and I run 55 front 50 rear. When I air down I go 25 front 20 rear. I have the stock 265/70R16 tires and haven't had a problem, although I wouldn't mind a slightly larger set of shoes. Corolla is pretty hard packed sand for the most part, but there are a few spots there that can get kinda soft, especially between the housing areas about half way up. Have him try 25/20 and adjust from there.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 03' F-250 gasser on the scales it's 7760 lbs's. I run a little bigger then normal tires on it...lol (41X14.5X20) I run them at 35lbs street and at 18-20 on the sand. The tires that it came with years ago were at 55 lbs and 70lbs. I can run it with out lowering but always due to to be sure. The best way to figure out what you need is to try go down in pressure a little at a time.


----------

